# i5 3570k geköpft Liquid Pro haftet nicht am IHS und Kühlerboden Noctua D14



## Athleticsportz (7. Juli 2013)

*i5 3570k geköpft Liquid Pro haftet nicht am IHS und Kühlerboden Noctua D14*

Moin,

ich hab gestern mein i5 3570k mit der Hammer Holz Methode geköpft. Das köpfen mit dieser Methode war sehr einfach. Nach dem ich Cpu Die und IHS gereinigt habe mit ArticClean habe ich Liquid pro mit einem Pinsel dünn aufgetragen auf die Die und auf den IHS. Anschließend hab ich alles wieder zusammen gebaut. Als ich dann sehr schlechte Temps hatte hab ich wieder alles ausgebaut und siehe da liquid pro paste hat sich nicht von der Die auf den IHS übertragen kein stück paste, genau so beim Noctua D14 Kühlboden kein stück paste drauf. Letztendlich kein kontakt zwischen Cpu und Kühler mit der Paste.

Woran kann das liegen villt. an Artic Clean ?

PS: hab jetzt erstmal MX-4 druff vorübergehend


----------



## Superwip (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: i5 3570k geköpft Liquid Pro haftet nicht am IHS und Kühlerboden Noctua D14*

Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste funktioniert nur an Metall-Metall Kontaktflächen gut.

Und wenn du den CPU schon köpfst solltest du auf den IHS am besten gleich ganz verzichten.

Das die Paste -wenn ich das richtig verstehe- auch nicht am Kühlerboden haftet ist allerdings seltsam. Rückstände eines Reinigungsmittels können durchaus ein Grund dafür sein aber ich halte das eher für unwahrscheinlich da Gängige Reinigungsmittel eigentlich vollständig verdunsten sollten.


----------



## Aer0 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: i5 3570k geköpft Liquid Pro haftet nicht am IHS und Kühlerboden Noctua D14*

hast du auch articlean 2 verwendet?(die mit dem blauen deckel)
ich würde iegentlich nciht sagen das es an articlean liegen kann, ich verwende es auch und bei mir funktionierts super.


----------



## Athleticsportz (7. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe bei der Reinigung auch Articlean 2 nach 1 verwendet. Laut Hersteller besteht Articlean aus: "Die Flüssigkeit besteht aus Extrakten der Zitrusfrucht und Soja.", denke daran liegt es. Bei Liquid Pro war ein Reinigungstuch aus Isoproblyalkohol beigelegt. Werde nochmal die Cpu usw. mit Isoproblyalkohol Reinigen mal schauen obs dann klappt anders kann ich mir keine Lösung vorstellen. Ich tue den IHS deswegen drauf, weil dann die Hitze besser verteilt wird da ich ein Noctua NH D14 benutze. Hätte ich zB von EK Waterblocks ein NO IHS bracket wäre das was anderes denke ich (kann auch falsch liegen)^^. Ich Kühle jedoch nicht mit einem Wasserkühler.

Cpu-Kühlerboden vernickeltes Kupfer und IHS glaube auch auf jedenfall Kupfer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: i5 3570k geköpft Liquid Pro haftet nicht am IHS und Kühlerboden Noctua D14*



Superwip schrieb:


> Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste funktioniert nur an Metall-Metall Kontaktflächen gut.


??
Gerade auf blankem Silizium lässt es sich wesentlich besser handhaben, als auf vernickelten Oberflächen.




Athleticsportz schrieb:


> Also ich habe bei der Reinigung auch Articlean 2 nach 1 verwendet. Laut Hersteller besteht Articlean aus: "Die Flüssigkeit besteht aus Extrakten der Zitrusfrucht und Soja.", denke daran liegt es.



Klingt für mich jedenfalls eher nach Küchenreiniger, denn nach rückstandfrei verdunstendem Entfetter.



> Bei Liquid Pro war ein Reinigungstuch aus Isoproblyalkohol beigelegt. Werde nochmal die Cpu usw. mit Isoproblyalkohol Reinigen mal schauen obs dann klappt anders kann ich mir keine Lösung vorstellen.



Wenn der Abstand zwischen DIE und IHS schlicht zu groß ist, musst du halt deutlich mehr FM als normal nehmen oder eine andere WLP.
Das auf einem vernickelten Gegenstück keine Rückstände sind, ist beim FM übrigens kein Anzeichen von fehlendem Kontakt, sondern kann auch einfach an der schlechten Benetzung liegen.

Allgemein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...melthread-fluessigmetall-waermeleitpaste.html


----------



## Cross-Flow (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: i5 3570k geköpft Liquid Pro haftet nicht am IHS und Kühlerboden Noctua D14*

Mal meine Erfahrungen nach x-geköpften IB CPUs:

1. Köpfen ( hast du ja schon gemacht )

2. CPU und den IHS gründlich !!! reinigen. Die WLP und das schwarze Silikon bekommt man beides sehr gut mit Silikonentferner, oder auch Spiritus, weg.

3. Überleg dir wie - und ob - du den IHS wieder auf die CPU bringen willst. Für mich die einfachste und schnellste Möglichkeit:

Den sauberen IHS mit der Rückseite ( der CPU Seite ) auf doppelseitiges Klebeband legen und mit einem Skalpell oder sehr scharfen Messer an den Außen- und Innenseiten entlangscheiden.

Danach den DIE der CPU und ( hier nur etwas ) den IHS mit Flüssig Metall bestreichen.

Dann die Folie vom Tape ziehen und den IHS auf die CPU setzten. Inkl. köpfen UND reinigen dauert das alles unter 10 Minuten.

4. Tjo und dann noch für nen guten Kontakt zwischen IHS und Kühler sorgen. Wobei ich z.B. normale WLP nutze da ich einen Enermax T40 habe und die Headpipes direkt auf der CPU aufliegen.


----------



## Superwip (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: i5 3570k geköpft Liquid Pro haftet nicht am IHS und Kühlerboden Noctua D14*



> ??
> Gerade auf blankem Silizium lässt es sich wesentlich besser handhaben, als auf vernickelten Oberflächen.


 
Die wirkliche Stärke von Flüssigmetall WLP ist es einen soliden, praktisch gelöteten Metall-Metall-Metall Kontakt herstellen zu können. Das funktioniert nicht mit Silizium.

Ich halte die Flüssigmetall WLP daher für diese Anwendung ungeeignet. Die große Stärke von Flüssigmetall-WLP sind eben Kupfer-Kupfer Verbindungen; in anderen Anwendungen überwiegen meiner Meinung nach die nicht unerheblichen Nachteile, da der Temperaturvorteil gegenüber guter konventioneller Paste dort bestenfalls sehr gering ist wenn man diversen Tests glaubt.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: i5 3570k geköpft Liquid Pro haftet nicht am IHS und Kühlerboden Noctua D14*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich halte die Flüssigmetall WLP daher für diese Anwendung ungeeignet.


Da irrst Du , Superwip.

Schau mal: [Sammelthread] Ivy Bridge & Haswell geköpft - Erfahrungen ohne HS bzw. mit gewechseltem TIM

Duzende Poster und wahrscheinlich erheblich mehr nicht-postende Leser haben ihre Ivys geköpft und mit Liquid Ultra versehen, u.a. auch ich und das funktioniert bestens.

Einfach Die und Innnenfläche dünn benetzen.

Vielleicht hat der TE nur zuviel Silikon beim Wiederaufsetzen des IHS verwendet, aber prinzipell geht es genau so wie er es angedacht hatte.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=prime32k14_10_2012dodrezan.png
q.e.d.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: i5 3570k geköpft Liquid Pro haftet nicht am IHS und Kühlerboden Noctua D14*



Superwip schrieb:


> Die wirkliche Stärke von Flüssigmetall WLP ist es einen soliden, praktisch gelöteten Metall-Metall-Metall Kontakt herstellen zu können. Das funktioniert nicht mit Silizium.
> 
> Ich halte die Flüssigmetall WLP daher für diese Anwendung ungeeignet. Die große Stärke von Flüssigmetall-WLP sind eben Kupfer-Kupfer Verbindungen; in anderen Anwendungen überwiegen meiner Meinung nach die nicht unerheblichen Nachteile, da der Temperaturvorteil gegenüber guter konventioneller Paste dort bestenfalls sehr gering ist wenn man diversen Tests glaubt.


 

Der relative Temperaturvorteil gegenüber den besten konventionellen Pasten ist allgemein nicht mehr so hoch und der Einfluss des Materials zwischen IHS und Kühler allgemein geringer geworden. Aber die Fähigkeit zum Ausfüllen von Lücken und die hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit kann Flüssigmetall überall einbringen. Wenn man natürlich nach monate- bis jahrelanger Wartezeit einen festen Übergang haben will, klappt das mit Silizium nicht - aber die meisten Leute haben eigentlich eher Angst, dass das Zeug Kühler und CPU verschweißen kann. Mir wäre auch niemand bekannt, der extra noch das Nickel von beidem runterschleift, damit das überhaupt funktionieren kann.


Aber für derart grundsätzliche Empfehlungen/Meinungen ist eigentlich oben verlinkter Sammelthread gedacht.


----------



## General Quicksilver (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: i5 3570k geköpft Liquid Pro haftet nicht am IHS und Kühlerboden Noctua D14*

Ich habe mit Liquid Pro Aceton als Reinigungsmittel benutzt, da dies auch ziemlich schnell verdampft (Achtung ESD!), wobei meine ungeköpfte CPU aber auch ein BAD im Aceton unbeschadet überstanden hat. Der Die sollte auf der Oberseite eigentlich eine Art Metallisierung aufweisen, wobei das aber wohl nur bei Dies sein muss, die Standartmäßig verlötet werden, wie es beim konkreten CPU ist, weis ich leider nicht. Eventuell könnte man ja auch versuchen den IHS nach dessen und der Reinigung des PCBs direkt auf das Flüssigmetall aufzusetzen und dann außerhalb mit Klebeband / Kleber / Silikon u. ä. zu fixieren um den Abstand zwischen IHS und Die zu minimieren. Inwiefern das dann zu Inkomparibilitäten mit dem Sockel fürt weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Ratskrone (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: i5 3570k geköpft Liquid Pro haftet nicht am IHS und Kühlerboden Noctua D14*

Mach das ganze mit Spiritus sauber und nochmal. Lass aber die liquid zwischen HS und Kühler weg. Bringt außer Sauerei sowieso fast nix


----------



## Athleticsportz (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: i5 3570k geköpft Liquid Pro haftet nicht am IHS und Kühlerboden Noctua D14*

Hallo,

so habe jetzt den i5 komplett gereinigt und Liquid pro auf die Cpu Die gestrichen sowie auf die innen Seite des IHS. Auf den IHS habe ich Gelid GC Extreme verstrichen. So mal meine Ergebnisse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I5 3570k @ 4,3Ghz mit Intel Wärmeleitpaste und MX-4 20C Raumtemp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I5 3570k @ 4,3GHz mit Liquid Pro und Gelid GC Extreme 24C Raumtemp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I5 3570k @ 4,5Ghz mit Intel Wärmeleitpaste und MX-4 20C Raumtemp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I5 3570k @ 4,5Ghz Mit Liquid Pro und Gelid GC Extreme 24C Raumtemp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin relativ zufrieden hat sich gelohnt. Der Eingriff ist eig. einfach und das Leistungsplus ist schon sehr gut für die 10€ die ich bezahlt habe für die Pasten. Solche Temperatur senkungen würde man sonst nur mit einem neuen deutlich teureren Cpu Kühler erlangen.

PS: ich Poste noch die Cpu mit 4,8Ghz


----------



## CSOger (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: i5 3570k geköpft Liquid Pro haftet nicht am IHS und Kühlerboden Noctua D14*

Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen "Operation".


----------



## Athleticsportz (14. August 2013)

*AW: i5 3570k geköpft Liquid Pro haftet nicht am IHS und Kühlerboden Noctua D14*

Hier nochmal mein i5 3570k Chillig auf 4,8Ghz unter Luftkühlung:

Intel i5 3570k @ 4,8Ghz AIRCOOLED EASY 24/7 (DELID)

| Intel i5 3570k @ 4,8Ghz AIRCOOLED EASY 24/7 (DELID) - YouTube |

Bin noch am Optimieren für 5Ghz, aber nicht mal bei 1,44V Stabil 

Da brauch man keine Wasserkühlung für über 200€, unnötig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratskrone (20. August 2013)

Sieht doch gut aus nun


----------

